# Idle curiosity



## JPEC (20 Jun 2006)

How long does it take to lose the 'Forum Newbie' tag?
I'm not fussed just curious.


----------



## George_N (20 Jun 2006)

I think it is 50 posts to move up to 'Woodworker' and 200 to get to 'Furniture Maker'.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Jun 2006)

Forum Newbie 0 
Woodworker 50 
Furniture Maker 200 
Master Furnituremaker 1000 
Cabinetmaker 1500 
Master Cabinetmaker 2000


----------



## mailee (20 Jun 2006)

Oh I see! I thought that listed your job title. :lol:


----------



## George_N (20 Jun 2006)

I'm just working on moving up from Woodworker...I don't know how some of you guys manage 2000 or even 3000 posts. How do you ever find time to make anything? Not that I've been making much more than sawdust lately.


----------



## Adam (20 Jun 2006)

George_N":2fbauu5i said:


> ..I don't know how some of you guys manage 2000 or even 3000 posts. H



 

Adam
PS: Like this?


----------



## George_N (20 Jun 2006)

Adam":f7gdc3f6 said:


> George_N":f7gdc3f6 said:
> 
> 
> > ..I don't know how some of you guys manage 2000 or even 3000 posts. H
> ...



Oh, I see. Sneaky :wink:


----------



## Philly (20 Jun 2006)

Ahhh..that's how you do it?? :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Alf (20 Jun 2006)

Works for me... :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jun 2006)

This could turn into a race :lol: 

Paul


----------



## Jake (20 Jun 2006)

Hello, welcome to the forum everyone.


----------



## Nick W (20 Jun 2006)

Sorry, I can't help you, but I'm sure someone will be along in a minute who can. :roll:


----------



## Colin C (20 Jun 2006)

What race 8-[


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Jun 2006)

Colin C":3q3kmtzw said:


> What race 8-[



This one :lol:


----------



## RogerS (20 Jun 2006)

I thought you meant the other one :?:


----------



## SketchUp Guru (20 Jun 2006)

What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:


----------



## RogerS (20 Jun 2006)

The Grand Order of Norm ?

Chief WoodRat?


----------



## PowerTool (20 Jun 2006)

Dave R":b6wgk4fe said:


> What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:



A new keyboard  :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Colin C (20 Jun 2006)

Sorry Paul, I still dont see what you mean :-k


----------



## tim (20 Jun 2006)

Dave R":2i8l18pp said:


> What do you get at 10,000 posts?



A 'free' life, since you've clearly wasted this one! :lol: 

Cheers

Tim


----------



## JPEC (20 Jun 2006)

Well thanks everyone, thats cleared that up.
I too thought there were a lot of furniture makers on here, was feeling a bit inadequate as a humble carpenter/ joiner.
Surely Scrit must be the chairman of the grand order of norm :norm:


----------



## prawnking (20 Jun 2006)

Dave R":1a0n137v said:


> What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:



very sore fingers :roll: 

cheers

shaun


----------



## Colin C (20 Jun 2006)

Dave R":8m5e7s2o said:


> What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:


Square eyes and a saw bum :roll:


----------



## JPEC (21 Jun 2006)

Ok, more idle curiosity.

Who has the most posts and how many???
Send your answers on a postcard to.... 

Julian

Wow, i really must get out more!


----------



## dedee (21 Jun 2006)

select Memberlist from the links above and sort on Total Posts and order Descending.

Andy


----------



## George_N (21 Jun 2006)

I thought you guys were serious woodworkers, now I find that all you are on here for is to increase your post count...Now see what you've made me do...I've had to increase mine by complaining about you all doing it. Doh!


----------



## Richard in Smithville (21 Jun 2006)

Um,um, no comment?


----------



## sliver (21 Jun 2006)

Dave R":3gla0db4 said:


> What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:



Well by then probably a new computer to replace the one you wore out :lol:


----------



## dedee (22 Jun 2006)

sliver":2g5ezhmm said:


> Dave R":2g5ezhmm said:
> 
> 
> > What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:
> ...



Nah, computers are replaced at about 7500 posts normally with a slick white flat screen and with an operating system that is fall less likely to crash/get infected. :wink: :wink: 

Andy


----------



## Alf (22 Jun 2006)

dedee":3iry752b said:


> Nah, computers are replaced at about 7500 posts normally with a slick white flat screen and with an operating system that is fall less likely to crash/get infected. :wink: :wink:


  :lol:

In my defence, quite a lot of those posts have been welcomes, mod-related (when I was one) and review-related.

Plus I have no life...  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## matthew (22 Jun 2006)

dedee":kwecn4rq said:


> Nah, computers are replaced at about 7500 posts normally with a slick white flat screen and with an operating system that is fall less likely to crash/get infected. :wink: :wink:



No need to wait that long, the sooner the better for making the switch... especially now we can get free SketchUp too


----------



## Losos (24 Jun 2006)

Oh Alf - 7861


----------



## Alf (25 Jun 2006)

Losos":24t8h9oo said:


> Oh Alf - 7861


What? Not enough...? :lol:


----------



## Scrit (25 Jun 2006)

mailee":378n7n4d said:


> Oh I see! I thought that listed your job title. :lol:


So did I - there's me worku=ing up to "chief cook and bottle washer" (my REAL title) 



Dave R":378n7n4d said:


> What do you get at 10,000 posts? :lol:


RSI?

Scrit


----------



## Anonymous (26 Jun 2006)

George_N":ccdvfy9d said:


> I'm just working on moving up from Woodworker...I don't know how some of you guys manage 2000 or even 3000 posts. How do you ever find time to make anything? Not that I've been making much more than sawdust lately.



Just hang around a while - I've been here since 16 Jan 2004 and look what happended to me :?


----------



## dedee (27 Jun 2006)

I think Alf has been slacking. Over on Sawmill Creek some chap has racked up nearly 15000 posts :shock: And he seems to have a full time job to boot :shock: :shock: 

Andy


----------



## Alf (27 Jun 2006)

He had a seven month head start... :lol: 

Now I dunno whether to be apologising for a large number of posts or pointing out all the ones that got "lost" when I switched my membership from my old moniker. :? #-o

Cheers, Alf


----------

